# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guz płuca prawego

## Adi

U mojej mamy wykryto guza prawego płuca? Czy to nowotwór? Jeżeli tak to czy jest złośliwy? Co robić dalej? Jakie dodatkowe badania wykonać? Czy w grę wchodzi tylko ingerencja chirurgiczna i nie mam innej metody leczenia? Czy ingerencja chirurgiczna jest najwłaściwsza w tym przypadku czy może chemioterapia? Czy ewentualna ingerencja chirurgiczna nie spowoduje komplikacji. Czy wykonać bronchoskopię, czy ona nie uaktywni ewentualnego nowotworu?

Poniżej przedstawiam treść karty informacyjnej ze szpitala oraz opis badania tomograficznego. Proszę o zinterpretowanie wyników oraz o wskazanie ewentualnych kierunków działania, jakie są rokowania.

BADANIA DODATKOWE:
Badanie inne (08.05.2012) OB: 20/38 , 2/4. Wzrost: 164 cm . Masa ciala : 57 kg . RR: 155/80, 140/80 mmHg.

Morfologia krwi:
WBC - 7,51 K/uL, (neu.-57,50 %, lym.- 33,30 %)
RBC - 4,18 M/u1
HGB - 13.66 g/dL
HCT - 40,03 %
PLT - 196 K/uL.

Analiza moczu:
glukoza - ujemny
bilirubina - ujemny
ciala ketonowe - ujemny
krew - 80,0 Ery/u1
c.wł. - 1,025
pH <= 5,0
białko całk. - ujemny
urobilinogen - w normie
leukocyty - ujemny
azotyny - ujemny
barwa - żółta
przejrzystość - lekko metny
nablonki plaskie - nieliczne
nablonki okragle - poj. w prep.
leukocyty - 2-4 wpw
erytrocyty - 0-2 świeże wpw
bakterie - pojl
pasma śluzu - obfity

Analiza moczu (11.05.2012)
glukoza - ujemny
bilirubina - ujemny
ciala ketonowe - ujemny
krcw - 80,0 Ery/uL
c.wł. - 1,030
pH <= 5,0
bialko calk. - ujemny
urobilinogen - w normic
leukocyty - ujemny
azotyny - ujemny
barwa - ciemnożółta
przejrzystok - przejrzysty
nabfonki plaskie - poj. w preparacie
leukocyty - 3-4 wpw
erytrocyty - 5-7 wpw

Badanie biochemiczne krwi:
sód - 1411 mmol/L
potas - 3,94 mmol/L
mocznik - 20,0 mg/dL
kreatynina - 0,42mg/d1
eFGR - 165ml/min/1,73m2
bilirubina calkowita - 0.5mg/dL
ASPAT - 11,8 U/L
ALAT - 7,6 U/L
D-dimery - 308,35 ng/mI
glukoza - 76 mg/d1-

Ekg:
rytm zatokowy ok. 85 /min., normogram, położenie serca pośrednie.

Rtg kip (p-a) z dnia 25.04.2012:
w szczycie płuca prawego okrągły cień (o śr. ok.5 cm), łączący się ze śródpiersiem górnym, pozostały miąższ płucny bez zmian naciekowych, wzmożony rysunek oskrzelowy w polach dolnych, zgrubienia opłucnej szczyowej obu stron, przepona wolna, wnęki naczyniowe, z induracjami, sylwetka serca w granicach normy.

Wynik KT klp z dnia 09.05.2012r.
W segm. 3. prawego płuca widoczna jest dość dobrze odgraniczona zmiana ogniskowa o wym. 43x40x50mm /LRxAPxCC/ gęstość ok. 25-30j. H. z licznymi, drobnymi nieregularnymi zwapnieniami; po dożylnym podaniu środka kontrastowego wykazuje niewielkie wzmocnienie kontrastowe /o ok. 10-15jH/. Poza tym miąższ obu płuc bez zmian naciekowych.
Jamy opłucnowe wolne od płynu,. Narządy śródpiersia niezmienione. Cech limfadenopatii nie stwierdzono.
W nerce lewej od strony grzbietowej widoczna torbiel śr. 13 mm. Innych zmian uwidocznione fragmentarycznie narzady miąższowe nadbrzusza nie wykazują.
Wnioski: Obraz CT przemawia za zmianą rozrostową o charakterze łagodnym.

TB test
ujemny Odczyn Mantoux: 0 mm.

Badanie spirometryczne:
FVC= 2990 mi ( 103 % nal.), FEV1=2160 ml ( 88 % nal.), FEV1/VC= 72,2% akt. , MEF50= 54 % nal. Wynik badania w granicach normy.

Oksymetria przezskóma 02sat.= 98-99 %.

USG jamy brzusznej (10.05.2012)
Wątroba niepowiększona, jednorodna echogenicznie, bez zmian ogniskowych. Pęcherzyk żółciowy bez złogów. Drogi żółciowe nieposzerzone. Trzustka bez uchwytnych zmian. Nerki wielkości i budowy prawidłowej. Układy kielichowo-miedniczkowe nerek nieposzerzone. Złogów nie stwierdzono. Śledziona prawidłowej wielkości, jednorodna echogenicznie. Pęcherz moczowy zawiera małą ilość moczu. Powiększonych węzłów chłonnych zaotrzewnowych nie stwierdzono.

EPIKRYZA:
Pacjentka lat 58, uprzednio nie leczona szpitalnic, skierowana z powodu zmian w obrazie rtg klp (25.04.2012 - guz płuca prawego), wykonanym dla celów wyjazdu sanatoryjnego, przewlekłego kaszlu (od ok. 3 lat), który nasilił sic w ostatnich 6 miesiącach.
Na podstawie całości obrazu klinicznego, wyników badań dodatkowych (pacjentka nie wyraziła zgody na badanie bronchofiberoskopowe) - ustalono rozpoznanie jak wyżej. Pacjentkę skierowano na konsultację do Poradni Chirurgii Klatki Piersiowej (Chirurg oczywiście od razu zalecił cięcie... czy to konieczne?)

Badanie TK klatki piersiowej
Badanie wykonano aparatem SIEMENS Emotion 16 w akwizycji spiralnej, w fazie natywnej oraz dwufazowo po dożylnym podaniu środka kontarstowego.
W segmencie 3 prawego płuca widoczna jest dość dobrze odgraniczona zmiana ogniskowa o wymiarach 43x40x50mm /LRxAPxCC/ gęstości ok. 25-30j.H. z licznymi, drobnymi, nieregularnymi zwapnieniami; po dożylnym podaniu środka kontrastowego wykazuje niewielkie wzmocnienie kontrastowe /o ok.10-15j.H/.
Poza tym miąższ obu płuc bez zmian naciekowych. Jamy opłucnowe wolne od płynu. Narządy śródpiersia niezmienione. Cech limfadenopatii nie stwierdzono.
W nerce lewej od strony grzbietowej widoczna torbielśr 13mm. Innych zmian uwidocznione fragmentarycznie narządy miąższowe nadbrzusza nie wykazują
Wnioski: Obraz CT przemawia za zmianą rozrostową o charakterze łagodnym.

Z góry dziękuję i proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Patryk86

Tak, wyniki wskazują, że to nowotwór, ale łagodny, ponieważ zmiana jest dobrze odgraniczona od otoczenia. Nowotwory złośliwie zwykle rosną naciekająco i nie mają tak wyraźnych granic. 
Taką zmianę należy wyciąć.
Zwykle w takiej sytuacji wykonuje się badanie śródoperacyjne, tkzw. cito lub intra, i po 30 minutach od pobrania patomorfolog podaje telefonicznie lekarzowi z bloku operacyjnego wynik. Następnie wykonuje się standardową procedurę hist.-pat., tzn. tworzy bloczki parafinowe i materiał barwiony metodą HE, co pozwala na dokładne postawienie diagnozy (trwa to zwykle w sumie około 2-3 dni).
Wyniki robione u Pana mamy wykluczyły gruźlicę.

----------


## Adi

Czy warto zrobić jeszcze wcześniej bronchoskopię. A co jeśli mama nie zgodzi się na operację  :Frown: . Jakie mogą być tego konsekwencje, czy taki nowotwór może się rozrastać lub przekształcić w formę złośliwą?

----------

